# Where to get bees in south central Missouri



## bzahn (Jan 8, 2013)

Contact the Ozarks Beekeepers association in Springfield. There are some members that can probably help you. Do it soon, though. Www.ozarksbeekeepers.com


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I know of a guy that sells nucs in Poplar Bluff, Dexter, and Farmington if you want to go that far. Surely you can find someone closer. Check with a local bee club.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I ordered a package from ourgreenthumbfarm (just do a search) located in Stockton MO this year. They have a pick-up day in Springfield late March. I haven't ordered from them before so I don't know yet how they will be, but they might be close enough for you to make the drive. They sell nucs and hives too, according to their website. He said my package will come with a Minn. Hyg. queen.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Good luck this year.


----------

